# 12th scale servo



## gordie (Oct 7, 2005)

I need a 12th scale onroad steering servo, Would prefer to stay with Futaba but Iam open to other makes. Need a super fast strong small in size unit. Which do people like ?


----------



## racer34v (Jan 5, 2006)

hitec 225 metal gear.... i have on pm me if interested....


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

the s3002 is nice


----------



## smojoe (May 17, 2002)

Futaba 9602 or 9650, JR 3550 or 3650, KO 949, Airtronics 94145


assuming you are talking about 12th pan.


----------



## gordie (Oct 7, 2005)

WOOO, That'll narrow down my search, Thanks for the info .


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

9650 Futaba Forget The Rest


----------



## adam lancia (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^^ Yup!!!


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

KO 949, or the JR 3650


----------

